# Rough idle, then died, now won't start.



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

Came to a stop at a stop light, the car idled very rough then died. Now it will not start. It will turn over but not run.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*

Need to scan the car to retrieve codes.
Most likely the coil went out, but even with the codes it would be a guess.
Testing is the way to a fix.
Good luck keep posting.


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (cwcabrio)*

Ok, I'll pull codes when I get a chance. How do I test the coil? This is a 2.0 in my girlfriends car, I'm only familiar with the 1.8t in mine.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*

The best way is to install a known good one.
Tried measuring resistance, both a good coil and a bad one throw same results, so don't think is reliable.
Another way is to hook a timing ligth lamp to each spark plug cable to watch if current is passing through.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (cwcabrio)*

Have you checked sensors conectors for brakes, loosenes or dirt?


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (cwcabrio)*

It's raining so all I got a chance to check when I got home was spark and fuel pressure, it has both. I'll pull codes when I get a hold of a code reader. I noticed that the big cylinder shaped thing on the right side of the oil dipstick is hanging but none of the hoses connected to it appear to be damaged. Don't know if that has anything to do with it. The oil appears to be fine, but it's hard to tell even with a flashlight. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*

The sort of opposite happened to me tonight. My car didnt start, made the clicking noises. Jumped it, started ok. Got home, parked it. Had to move it, started, barely, then it began to idle rough as if it was going to die. So now porbably going to have to take it in tomorrow.


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (BlackGTiTurbo)*

THAT sounds like an alternator going out. Have an auto parts store test it and replace it your selft. It'll save you some money for sure.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radrabt* »_I noticed that the big cylinder shaped thing on the right side of the oil dipstick is hanging but none of the hoses connected to it appear to be damaged. Don't know if that has anything to do with it.

Are you talking about the SAI pump?


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (cwcabrio)*

Im not sure what the sai is but it does have a few tubes coming from it, one of them goes to the intake.


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radrabt* »_THAT sounds like an alternator going out. Have an auto parts store test it and replace it your selft. It'll save you some money for sure.

I was thinking the same last night, but she started fine this morning, maybe a little weak but the rough idle completely disappeared. I have an '02 Golf for the record. Took it to a local European shop and started fine there as well. Ran a diagnostic and no codes were thrown (no light had ever lit up on the dash). 
The owner of the shop suggested that it may just be the battery, that sometimes after a jump start the ecu will sort of reset itself and before that happens it is possible to experience rough idling. Went to Sears, charging system tested good, battery not so bueno. Replaced the battery, everything's dandy all day so far. Fingers crossed










_Modified by BlackGTiTurbo at 1:20 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (BlackGTiTurbo)*

Sai is (SECONDARY AIR INJECTION) FYI . This pump is for emmisions purposes and if not working properly will cause all kind's of probs. There are two hoses from the SAI one goes to the airbox the other too the EGR (exhaust gas resurculation).


_Modified by vwhotrodder 2 at 2:10 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (vwhotrodder 2)*

I pulled the timing belt cover and there is about 5 inches of the belt where there are no teeth. So, i guess the timing is off now. Im wondering if the engine has any serious damage.


----------



## 83_WabbitGTI (Jun 2, 2005)

Ooooof. 3 teeth is a little bit past the safety zone. 5 inches is valve smack time. 
Get a new belt on and re-time it, then do a compression check. You may get lucky. If the compression check fails, you'll need a valve job and possibly new pistons. 
I can't stress enough how important it is to regularly change the timing belt... 19 bucks vs 700-1200 for a head job, more on smacked pistons. 



_Modified by 83_WabbitGTI at 2:25 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (83_WabbitGTI)*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu! Its my GFs car, i told her not to buy the car cause of the 2.0. She wanted it cause its red lol. So, she got it. Ill drop another motir in it befor i ho a head job or replace pistons. 
Is there a timing belt how to i can use as a guideline? Any special tools im gonna need?


----------



## 83_WabbitGTI (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (radrabt)*

The only special tools you will need is a 19mm 10pt socket (About 4 bucks at Napa) And a set of Metric Allens, Socket type is better.
DIY for Timing: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4170560
Really takes about 45 minutes to swap out a belt and time.. Easy Work.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rough idle, then died, now won't start. (radrabt)*

Bad luck, sorry to hear that (missing teeth).
I suggest changing the t-belt and tensioner, puting the time on it's marks and performing a compresion test first.


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

So i just need to set the no1 cylinder to TDC, align the crank marks, align the cam marks, put belt on, add tension? Thats all there is to it as far as setting the timing?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------



## 83_WabbitGTI (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

That guide above is great, but if you have an automatic transmission, the markings for crank timing is different.
There is a "tab" that you can see through the bottom oval hole. Carefully align the tab center to the bottom of the oval hole.


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (83_WabbitGTI)*

Keep us posted......whats the status now???


----------



## radrabt (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (vwhotrodder 2)*

Im on step 12 of the link FL2.0 posted. Actually i just skipped right to step 12. 
Between work and working on my own car, it been hard to find the time to work on hers. Plus i want to be 100% on how to set the timing now that it has skipped and i cannot simply make my own marks on belt and pullys befor i tear into it. And, the probability that its gonna need some head work and possible pistons is keeping me from getting too excited about it.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (83_WabbitGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83_WabbitGTI* »_That guide above is great, but if you have an automatic transmission, the markings for crank timing is different.
There is a "tab" that you can see through the bottom oval hole. Carefully align the tab center to the bottom of the oval hole. 

Step 18. The marks for both manuals and autos are shown.


----------



## 83_WabbitGTI (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL 2.0L* »_
Step 18. The marks for both manuals and autos are shown.

Yes, that's right from the Bentley, but it's misleading. There's only one mark and it's not oval like in the picture. It's only a single tab that sticks up.


----------

